# A Haunting on 34th Street



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

some faves 

i added some others to my album


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is where the rest are

http://picasaweb.google.com/gypsichic/HWeen2008#


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you had quite the party there. I hope the guy with the helmet and shield (and not much else) didn't freeze his butt off.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol............freeze??? are you kidding? it was probably a record high here in OKC 

perfectly still outside (a rare occurence.......lol) and in the 60's

it was amazing

we had all the windows in the house open............i think the thermostat read 77!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice haunt gypsichic...love your photos...you have a knack for portraits


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

gypsichic said:


> lol............freeze??? are you kidding? it was probably a record high here in OKC
> 
> perfectly still outside (a rare occurence.......lol) and in the 60's
> 
> ...


It was like that here in Illinois, too. Really warm. I had to re-do my costume because I would have been too hot.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics Gyps..
I wanted a group shot too, but oops
I love the green hand pic


----------

